# Drebbe nuzen



## CukeSpookem (16 Apr. 2016)




----------



## krawutz (16 Apr. 2016)

Das ist eine geheime Botschaft ! Man muss nur die Buchstaben mit sich selbst vertauschen, durch andere ersetzen und das Ganze rückwärts lesen - schon wird die Sache klar.


----------

